# Cyclocross Ti bike?!?



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Hey, Mike, get off your a$$ and start the ordering process, will you?

Cross season's around the corner.


----------



## 1971tch (Jun 28, 2008)

and make sure you remember the 64's


----------



## jobubr (Apr 26, 2008)

I once read here that there were going to be several new offerings from BD for 'cross season. Something ti, a singlespeed, and maybe something having SRAM?? Like 1971tch mentioned, 'cross season starts in about a month, any word on preordering / timeframe, etc???? Bad news is better than no news!


----------

